# New Sniper Rifle??????



## from darkness lite (24 Aug 2004)

Does anyone know which rifle (not the .50) has been/or is likely to be chosen, as the successor to the C3A1???  I've heard (strictly rumour-mill) that the .338 Lapua is the round of choice.  Can any confirm/deny/provide insight?????

Thanks


----------



## KevinB (24 Aug 2004)

.338LM is the new MRSWS round.  The first trail was tossed out due to a problem with the spec 90% hit ratio head @ 800m  :

 So it was modified to chest, and a next round will be taking place - DLR 5-5 said July/Aug was the start date...

The LRSWS project (TAC-50 replacement) is on hold.

 MRS (.308 semi-auto) is on hold too.

$ issues apparently


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Aug 2004)

Hey fdl - It's been discussed here before, but I can't remember if anyone truly "in the know" had anything definitive to say.   Type "Lapua" into the search function, and you'll get about 5 or 6 different threads.

Hope this helps, until someone comes along that knows something, for sure.....


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Aug 2004)

Ta-daaaaaaaaa

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## from darkness lite (24 Aug 2004)

Thanks.  I was 90% certain it WAS .338 Lapua (you'd think I'd know this.... oh well I'll chalk it up to knowing more about the bad guys!!).  Both weapons actually look good, lets hope they perform as well as they claim.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Aug 2004)

I thought the reason the Patrcia's snipers were in such high demand in Afghanistan was the fact they had .50 calibre equipment while the Rakassan boys were using .300+ stuff...??


----------



## from darkness lite (24 Aug 2004)

"I thought the reason the Patrcia's snipers were in such high demand in Afghanistan was the fact they had .50 calibre equipment while the Rakassan boys were using .300+ stuff...??"

My understanding of it is that the sniper rifles used by the US in Afghanistan, and our C3A1 for that matter, are 7.62.  Only really accurate out to 600-800 metres.  The new .338 Lapua will extend that range out to 1200-1400 metres, and will still be light enough to stalk with.  The .50 is a great rifle but is not overly condusive to creeping.  Excellent in the desert or counter-sniping though.

Any hard-core 031 types have further insight into this???

WO


----------



## Da_man (24 Aug 2004)

this video 

http://dsms.forces.gc.ca:8080/asxgen/army/dapa/English/20040810_Ep05_St03_ENG.wmv


that was posted shows a .50 caliber rifle


----------



## from darkness lite (24 Aug 2004)

Da_man said:
			
		

> this video
> 
> http://dsms.forces.gc.ca:8080/asxgen/army/dapa/English/20040810_Ep05_St03_ENG.wmv
> 
> ...



Yes, but the .50 cal is NOT the C3A1 replacement, just one weapon in the sniper inventory.  As KevinB stated indirectly, the .50 is the current LRSWS, the .338 Lapua will replace the current 7.62mm sniper rifle.

WO


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Aug 2004)

Thanks WO, I obviously misunderstood - to reiterate, then, our snipers will have a variety of weapons, each of which have differing optimal ranges -  for use in different types of terrain (ie the .50 for wide open terrain for extreme long distance shooting) etc.?


----------



## from darkness lite (24 Aug 2004)

"our snipers will have a variety of weapons, each of which have differing optimal ranges -  for use in different types of terrain (ie the .50 for wide open terrain for extreme long distance shooting) etc.?"

Correct, MD that is my understanding.  I believe you have access to the DIN at the Calgary Highlanders???   Check out the CTC Gagetown Infantry School web site, the Infantry Journal has some interesting articles on the subject.  If you want the correct DIN link, PM me.


WO


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2004)

I heard rumours to the effect that the "Spotter" would carry a 'lighter' rifle and essence, the team was now two 'snipers' as opposed to a 'sniper and a spotter'.

GW


----------



## from darkness lite (24 Aug 2004)

"I heard rumours to the effect that the "Spotter" would carry a 'lighter' rifle and essence, the team was now two 'snipers' as opposed to a 'sniper and a spotter'"

From my understanding, they are looking at something like an accurized/scoped (not the C7/9 scope) C7.  I believe they are calling it the "Marksman Rifle System (MRS), although I don't know if the spotter will carry it, or a designated "Coy Marksmen".  Some snipers I know prefer to have the spotter carry a C8, or C7/M203 combo.  If they get compromised, two sniper rifles wouldn't put out enough firepower.  A 031 type may have more info than me.  Any takers????


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Aug 2004)

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> "our snipers will have a variety of weapons, each of which have differing optimal ranges -  for use in different types of terrain (ie the .50 for wide open terrain for extreme long distance shooting) etc.?"
> 
> Correct, MD that is my understanding.  I believe you have access to the DIN at the Calgary Highlanders???   Check out the CTC Gagetown Infantry School web site, the Infantry Journal has some interesting articles on the subject.  If you want the correct DIN link, PM me.
> 
> ...



Sometimes we're lucky to have access to a phone. ;D  Thanks, I probably have copies of most of the Infantry Journals to come out in the past few years, thanks for the help - if I have trouble accessing the info, I'll definitely PM, I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Blindspot (25 Aug 2004)

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> From my understanding, they are looking at something like an accurized/scoped (not the C7/9 scope) C7.   I believe they are calling it the "Marksman Rifle System (MRS), although I don't know if the spotter will carry it, or a designated "Coy Marksmen".



You mean kind of like the MK 12 SPR?

http://www.freewebs.com/stgn-addonsworkshop/m4spr.htm


----------



## KevinB (25 Aug 2004)

The C7CT is a 20" freefloated match grade DM rifle - this issued currently to the recce pl pers at 1 / sec and mech inf at 1 / PL in Afghanistan.  






The MRS is the 7.62mm AR10T it will perform spotter/observer roles.





Currently the sniper dets are 3-4 men (no longer 2 men) the idea that a security man is also taken along with (ideally) a suppressed C9A2.

The MRSWS favourite of the (at least Patricia) snipers is the PrarieGunWorks Defence Technologies Industires (PGWDTI) .338LM Timberwolf.  FN, AI, and several others (who escape me currentlly) are beign submitted for trial II.


----------



## from darkness lite (25 Aug 2004)

Thanks KevinB:

Glad an infantryman joined in.  Didn't want to provide bad Int to the troops.  Thanks for filling in some gaps in my (limited) knowledge on this topic.


----------



## MG34 (25 Aug 2004)

Speaking in general terms the Timberwolf is indeed one of the top competitors,but of course as serving members we don't want to show any bias to any one rifle before the trial now do we,some may claim it to be an unfair advantage.


----------



## KevinB (26 Aug 2004)

Good point.

 But this is one area where I think the buy Canadian mentality is the right choice.  

Side note the 75th Ranger Regt bought 200 T-Wolves...


----------



## MG34 (26 Aug 2004)

Amen to that Kevin


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Aug 2004)

Is it PrarieWorks thats makes the .408(unusual caliber)?


----------



## MG34 (26 Aug 2004)

That would be Cheyenne Tactical, (.408 CheyTac)EDM Arms makes the Windrunner the first rifle to be made in this caliber.PGW does make rifles in this caliber as well on request.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Aug 2004)

Kewl...thanks for the clarification.


----------

